# Tin stocks?



## moneymajix (7 November 2007)

Can anyone provide a list of all tin stocks on ASX?

Cheers


----------



## bravo (7 November 2007)

one of them is WMT


----------



## Caliente (7 November 2007)

moneymajix said:


> Can anyone provide a list of all tin stocks on ASX?
> 
> Cheers




The biggest is MLX. I'm a longtime holder/supporter.


----------



## ta2693 (7 November 2007)

I am holding mlx and mak


----------



## moneymajix (7 November 2007)

cheers 



I think there are a few more ...

I am sure the list will grow...


----------



## michael_selway (7 November 2007)

moneymajix said:


> Can anyone provide a list of all tin stocks on ASX?
> 
> Cheers




Dont forget SHE!

thx

MS


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 January 2021)

moneymajix said:


> Can anyone provide a list of all tin stocks on ASX?



Revisit...

 London stockpiles low and Tin trading some 50% up over last few months


----------



## frugal.rock (9 June 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Revisit...
> 
> London stockpiles low and Tin trading some 50% up over last few months



I missed your post ....



Hasn't been much talk about tin that I've noticed?
The next big bumrush?

Is MLX still a goer for tin?
Have noticed Elementos SP sneaking up... may have to look into it.


----------



## sptrawler (9 June 2021)

Is tin used much today, other than in solder? What is the demand side like?
Years ago shopping trolleys used to full of tinned stuff, these days I haven't noticed it as much, just a thought.


----------



## Sean K (9 June 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Is tin used much today, other than in solder? What is the demand side like?
> Years ago shopping trolleys used to full of tinned stuff, these days I haven't noticed it as much, just a thought.




Solding and stuff for RE.


----------

